# GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?



## candynelson

Hi fellas, you really know how to convince me!

Well, I posted my question in this forum about which gas tow vehicle I should buy for my new full-timing travel trailer (either the Ford 350 V10 or the GMC 2500/3500) and I'm getting the overwhelming response---- "buy a diesel."  So, while they say "the crowd is always wrong", I don't think so this time and so I am really going to consider getting a diesel.  I just wonder how much fun driving a diesel around town will be when I am not connected to the trailer.

One thing that doesn't make sense to this blonde----> how can both the GMC 2500 gas model and the same GMC 2500 model in diesel have the exact same maximum towing capacity.  You would think the diesel could tow more based on what I am reading on this forum.  If they both tow 12,000 max, why get a diesel?

Second, if I buy a 2007 diesel now how does the new low sulfur diesel gas law effect me?  

Third, does getting a diesel only make "cost effective sense" if you are going to hang on to the vehicle for a long time?.  (I like to drive something new after 4-5 years)

Lastly, is it still a smart decision to get a diesel with the way diesel gas prices are rising?  It's 30-40 cents more than regular gas in some places.

See ya on the road, Candy


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

It is a shame you dont' have a dealer who can guide you, apparently better.  The 12,000lb rating is for tow behind trailers.  That limit is set by the rear HITCH.  The truck can tow more than that.  Look at the fifth wheel ratings and you will see the difference and yes the Diesel can tow more.

In Jan. 2007 a lot will change, including the cost of the truck.  GM predicts the cost will go up around $3,000.00.  I would buy an 2006 if that is possible for you.  GM will sell "Classic" 2007's until Jan.  After that, look out.

I don't know why Diesel is now costing us more than gas.  in my opinion, it never should cost close to gas because it costs a fraction to refine it.  The only thing I can say is, I am getting twice the mileage than a gas truck would and that helps a little.  You will pay more for the truck now, but you will get most of that back in a few years if you trade up to something else.

You will love driving a diesel empty.  I actually think my Duramax's have more take off power than a lot of gas trucks we work on.

Good Luck with your decision.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

I believe diesel costs more right now because of the finite capacity to refine it.  We don't have any additional refinery capacity as it is used mostly for gas and whatever capacity that's left over is what we get for diesel.  Remember we (US) haven't built any new refineries in the last 30 years.  It's wake up time.  We need to get the evironmentalists out of the way.  The big surge in diesel pick-ups 10 years ago is part of the problem along with a very strong expanding economy that is being supported by big 18 wheelers running non-stop down the highways.  Takes alot of diesel to keep us all satisfied.

Candynelson,  from the time I was able to dream about cars/trucks I was a big V-8 go fast person.  I raced at the drag strip and drove autocross races with sports cars until I drove my first diesel.  Whole new ball game.  It is torque power vs horsepower. Although now the diesel has higher horse power as well as higher torque.  The new diesel is quiet and fast.  If you want sound you can get after-market big, big dual exhaust pipes and make all the noise you want.  Besides now everyone wants a diesel.  You will be the envey of all the guys.  Hope that wasn't too sexist. :laugh:


----------



## hertig

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

If you buy a diesel engine made after December 31, 2006, you will not be able to use any fuel except the ULSD.  Doing so could damage the engine.  Of course, if your diesel is made before that, and you put the ULSD into it, it is unknown if there will be any problems (it is rumored the gas mileage will be less, and remember the problem with leaded car valves wearing when fueled with unleaded).  I doubt that most stations will carry both types like they did in the early days of unleaded, but perhaps we will be lucky.   

Certainly it can take a fair length of time to 'save money' by getting a diesel.  However, if you are into 'new' vehicles every few years, then the payback of the diesel should not be a big factor.  You have already decided to eat the initial depreciation of a new vehicle, so money must not be your primary concern.  Yeah, it'll cost more up front, but you should get more at trade-in time.  In the short term, the gasser will probably be cheaper; the advantages should compensate for this.

If diesel is way more expensive than gas in the places you spend most of your time, then that would certainly be a concern, particularly if you use it for a daily driver as well.  Frankly, getting any vehicle which is not absolutely essential is a bad idea at this point in time     It's a matter of what you can afford, and how badly you want it. 

I can't say for sure what the disadvantages of driving a diesel around town would be, because my diesel can't be driven around town   I'm guessing that the smell would be more obnoxious to some, perhaps the noise (although it has improved a lot in later model years) and not every gas station carries diesel.  Also, maintenance might be more of an annoyance (diesels take gallons rather than quarts    )


----------



## BILL LONG

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

 BUY A DODGE RAM 3500 DIESEL, DUALLY.... AND YOU WILL NEVER REGRET YOUR PURCHASE... BILL LONG, BLANCO TEXAS


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Wow!!!  That was a quite a testimonial.  Way to go Bill  Long.   :laugh:  :clown:     :bleh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Dang Bill, now you done gone and done it.  We bout had old DL talked into getting rid of that rattler er I mean Dodge and getting a Duramax   :evil:  :laugh:


----------



## bazzer

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Candy, I dont know what the differance in price is over there but here in UK its pennys I mean less than 20 pence a gallon or approx; 20 cents, but the advantages far out weigh the disadvantages, for a start there's the reliability of deisels, the miles per gallon and with todays deisel you have performance & there not that much noiser than gas but it 's the economy & reliyability that swings it for me every time, If a deisel stops it's a feul problem, if a gas engine stops its where do you start. I've had deisels for the past 15 years on my vans for work & I have a deisel car & my trouble&strife has a toyota thats deisel and we get very little trouble with any of them but as with any vehicle regular maintenance is the keyword     Bazzer UKPS,I see Texas Clodhopper hasn't been to this site yet I wonder if he's unwell:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

bazzer, all ya gotta do is call ... What the heck is a 'pence', anyhoo?


----------



## bazzer

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Hi tex, new you'd get here sooner or later, pence is what we ended up with when we went metric instead of pennys,where we had 240 pennys to the pound we now have 100 pence to the pound trouble is there worth about the same now.   Bazzer


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?





> bazzer - 10/3/2006 3:37 AM Hi tex, new you'd get here sooner or later, pence is what we ended up with when we went metric instead of pennys,where we had 240 pennys to the pound we now have 100 pence to the pound trouble is there worth about the same now.   Bazzer



Oh, yeah! Back in my engineering days we couldn't figure out how a tolerance of +/- 0.001" became a tolerance of +/-0.0254mm and that was better. Good old metric conversions! :approve:


----------



## Sticktime

RE: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Candy,

The guys are right about towing capacities with a diesel. 20K GCWR. You can exceed that with some trailers but not likely. You have to keep a diesel about 200K to recoup the 7K cost difference. If you chip your motor it will burn the tires or run 120 MPH but I don't recommend it. Diesel's have 500 lbs of torque and 300 horses as a rule. I had a little trouble swallowing Bill LONG, his RAM and everythings bigger in TEXAS but I totally think you will be happy with a Diesel. Better mileage and a diesel will go 200K. Most gas engines are tired by 150K. See ya

Sticktime
03 Ford 250 Power (well you know) 7.3


----------



## thatsmystyle

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

We just bought a 2006 39-1/4 foot Grand Junction...we are full timers, so all of our home is in it...we even have a washer and dryer...we have 2004 Dodge Ram 2500 that we have discovered isn't going to be strong enough to pull this big heavy thing...we want to trade it in on a 3500 or something comparable to that...should we consider somthing other than the Dodge, or will we need something bigger like a Duramax?...TY all very much for any suggestions.


----------



## LowRyter

RE: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

DL....is that you?  Havent seen you since you retired....John L in OKC and before that at St Louis.

I'm looking for two vehicle and want to get a toy hauler




> DL Rupper - 8/24/2006  5:19 PM
> 
> I believe diesel costs more right now because of the finite capacity to refine it.  We don't have any additional refinery capacity as it is used mostly for gas and whatever capacity that's left over is what we get for diesel.  Remember we (US) haven't built any new refineries in the last 30 years.  It's wake up time.  We need to get the evironmentalists out of the way.  The big surge in diesel pick-ups 10 years ago is part of the problem along with a very strong expanding economy that is being supported by big 18 wheelers running non-stop down the highways.  Takes alot of diesel to keep us all satisfied.
> 
> Candynelson,  from the time I was able to dream about cars/trucks I was a big V-8 go fast person.  I raced at the drag strip and drove autocross races with sports cars until I drove my first diesel.  Whole new ball game.  It is torque power vs horsepower. Although now the diesel has higher horse power as well as higher torque.  The new diesel is quiet and fast.  If you want sound you can get after-market big, big dual exhaust pipes and make all the noise you want.  Besides now everyone wants a diesel.  You will be the envey of all the guys.  Hope that wasn't too sexist. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Hey John, its me.  Whats going on.  You getting ready to retire yet?  We been out and about the country for 12 years.  Stuck in Dayton, OH temperarily.


----------



## LowRyter

RE: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

small world. You'll have to give some advice on getting a toy box and tow truck.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

John, we have found that DL is full of ... advice!  :laugh:  Especially about that Dodge diesel!  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Thanks for the good...words. :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

LowRyter, If you haven't seen DL for a long time, watch out for the advice he will give you  .  He has had his nose stuck up the tail pipe of that rattler er Dodge for so long I think he has brain damage :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## LowRyter

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

believe me I know DL pretty well......I worked for him in two different cities for about 6 years.......my career has never recovered.

he used to buy performance cars every 6 months.  At one time we both had Z-28 camaros.....he retired 10 years ago, bought a cummins diesel & went on the road.  haven't heard from him until I saw him on the forum.  

I just got toybox fever a few months ago and am still learning how to get one.  I don't like the idea of spending $20k for used diesel truck with 100k miles on it.  The Excursion V-10s are about half the costs. I wanna spend my remaining $$$ for more motorcycles and a 23 ft pull behind.

so where can I get the best buy on an RV?
who has a deal on a tow vehicle that can pull 10k LB?
are used RVs any good or are they prone to wear out?

not enough toyboxes on the road to find many.  I like  Hobbi & others....the Weekend Warriors are way hi $$$. Heading to Dallas to look at the Adventure RPM.

John in OKC



> C Nash - 1/11/2007  8:48 PM
> 
> LowRyter, If you haven't seen DL for a long time, watch out for the advice he will give you  .  He has had his nose stuck up the tail pipe of that rattler er Dodge for so long I think he has brain damage :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

John, check out Gulf Streams from GTS (Grandview Trailer Sales) in Virgina.  He is a straight shooter.  Don't know if he can help you out with a toyhauler, but he has good advice.  Maybe you can include a trip to Virgina after you get a (GAG) V-10.  He will probably respond to this thread or you can e-mail him on this forum.   Its been 12 years since I retired.  Time do fly.  Good luck on the truck and RV.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Thanks for the plug DL.  Yes, Gulf Stream does have styles of toy haulers and I could help John out if he wants.  

Like he says, e-mail me through here or direct at: GrandviewTS@cs.com


----------



## aville

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

:blush:


----------



## lynlou14760

RE: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Hi, all.  I'm new to RV Talk Forum, but I'm not new to Rv'ing, nor to the gas or diesel debate.  Im my esteemed estimation, there is NO debate; go with a diesel, go with DURAMAX. :bleh: 

On to  your other question "...how much fun driving a diesel around town will be when I am not connected to the trailer?"  Durn, girl, just what do you consider "fun?"  Everytime I start my duramax and  listen to her purr for me, the fun is just starting.  (Why does my wife sometimes say, "If you'd listen to me the way you listen to this truck, I'd purr for ya too!" :blush

Anywho, mam, go diesel, you won't be dissappointed.

Louie


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Hey thatsmystyle, we never answered your question.  I would suggest you move up to a Med sized diesel truck to haul a 391/2 foot 5er.  Anything smaller is un-safe.  The diesel engine is not your problem.  It is the overall chassis capacity and stopping ability of the truck you have to worry about.  The Duramax is not any stonger than the Cummins engine, however you can purchase a Duramax in a Med sized truck prior to 2007.  I believe Dodge is producing a larger (med sized) capacity truck this year, but I don't think I would purchase any 2007 diesel.  The manufacturers need to get all the kinks out of their newly (ULSF) designeed diesels.  With the new EPA mandated ultra low sulfur fuel, all diesel manufacturers have had to re-design their diesel engines.  Not good.


----------



## utmtman

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Had a diesel, cost a fortune for fuel, maintenance, and other repairs.  Bought a gas and got better gas mileage, just as much pulling power, lower fuel costs, and also heck of a lot cheaper for maintenance and repairs.   I know people who swear by their diesels but then I know people who swear by ford, dodge, gmc and so on.  Its all in what one wants.  I wanted to pay less, period.


----------



## hertig

Re: GAS or DIESEL... What's this girl to do?

Certainly a 'bad' diesel is inferior to a 'good' gas engine.  Diesel maintenance is definitely a pain.  And a good gas engine is just fine on flat ground.  

However, usually gas engines, other than the biggest, struggle getting a lot of weight up hills, and I don't think have an equivalent to the 'exhaust brake' for getting that weight down hills.  So I find it hard to believe you get 'equal pulling power' AND better gas mileage.  I think there must be other factors involved besides just diesel vrs gas.


----------

